# Mechanicus and Skitarii FAQ Drafts Up



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from our 40k friends on Facebook, this time for your favorite technophiles. As before make sure any questions you have go under the appropiate section of the Facebook to make sure the Rules Team sees it. The images on there are backwards so the FAQ for Mechanicus is before the draft image, same for the Skitarri.

https://www.facebook.com/1575682476...476085719/1613697785617521/?type=3&permPage=1



> Q: Does a Fortification taken as part of an Adeptus Mechanicus War Convocation get free upgrades, for example a Void Shield Generator?
> A: The only Fortifications that benefit from the Adeptus Mechanicus War Convocation’s rules are those taken as part of the Cult Mechanicus Battle Congregation. The Might of the Adeptus Mechanicus rule allows you free weapon and wargear options, which in most cases will not benefit Fortifications – they have access to Fortification Upgrades, which are neither weapons nor wargear (this includes gun emplacements). The exceptions to this rule are weapon options on a Fortification’s datasheet – for example on the Wall of Martyr’s Firestorm Redoubt or Vengeance Weapon Battery. These Fortifications could replace their emplaced weapons for free.
> 
> Q: The Dominus Maniple Formation lists ‘1 Onager Dunecrawler’ as part of the Formation. Can additional Onager Dunecrawlers be purchased for this unit?
> ...





> Q: The Dominus Maniple Formation lists ‘1 Onager Dunecrawler’ as part of the Formation. Does this mean one unit or one model? For example, can I have a full unit of 3 Onager Dunecrawlers in this formation?
> A: It means one Onager Dunecrawler model.
> 
> Q: Can models embarked on a vehicle that fire at Kastelan Robots (whether through Fire Points or in Open-topped Transports) have shots reflected back at them because of the Repulsor Grid special rule? Can units that are able to Jink do so against reflected shots?
> ...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A good FAQ - It makes complete sense. Still very impressed with the the new direction GW has taken in regards to customer interaction! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Yep, agree with Nordicus. This is pretty clear cut.


----------

